
The Complete Guide to Know the Relationship Between Telomerase and Tumor - benniebio
https://www.creative-bioarray.com/products/tumor-cell-types-13.htm
======
benniebio
Specific Information Related to Tumor Production 30 trillion normal human
cells make up a complex and interdependent environment of common management,
mutual regulation. A cell proliferates only when it receives growth
stimulating signals from other nearby cells and stops growing when it receives
an inhibitory signal. This interaction allows each tissue to maintain a
certain size and shape to suit the needs of the body.

In contrast, cancer cells, which ignore signals that normally control
proliferation, only follow their own intrinsic proliferation criteria. They
can even move in and invade neighboring tissues. Due to such malignant tumor
cells invade more and more tissues, they will cause the death of body when
they interfere with the organs and tissues the body needs for survival.

Many of the proto-oncogenes normally function to transmit outside stimuli to
cells. When a protooncogene mutation affects an important growth stimulating
signal, it will activate the silenced gene. Some proto-oncogene mutations will
interfere with part of the signal pathway in cells, such as Ras protein, so
that in vivo genes are also activated in the absence of signals from outside
growth stimuli.

------
benniebio
Inhibition of the external signal is also can not be introduced into the cells
due to the signal cascade interference. In addition, the cell cycle of cancer
cells is also disturbed. A large part of the tumor cells in the p53 gene is
missing or loss of function, which will lead p21 protein loses its ability to
inhibit the cyclin, CDK5 and their complexes, thereby leaving the cell cycle
unrestricted.

Generally there are two methods tissues involved to control cell proliferation
and avoid cancer: One is cell apoptosis when important components in the cell
are damaged or the control system is dysregulated; the other is the limit of
cell multiplication.

------
benniebio
Tumor is a kind of disease that faces various difficulties for treating
because our immune system can not recognize it, and the tumor cell is a
permanently dividing cell. Telomerase is essential for the immortalization of
tumor cells so that it can serve as a good target for antineoplastic agents.
If there are drugs which are able to turn off telomerase in tumor cells, the
length of telomeres will gradually decrease as tumor cells divide, mutations
will occur and tumor cells will become unstable. Experimental drug treatments
have been performed in mice, while some drugs entering the early clinical
trial phase.

------
benniebio
In normal human cells, telomere shortening limits the grow ability of cells,
telomerase re-expression plays an important role in cell immortalization and
carcinogenesis. Therefore, some researchers think that cells with normal
expression of telomerase activity will be easier to turn into tumor cells. In
determining telomerase activity, it was found that more than 90% of normal
tissue cells were negative for telomerase, associating this enzyme with the
immortalization of the cells and the tumor. This situation has important
clinical value for telomerase activation, diagnosis and suppression.

